

A Raspberry Pi tutorial for those who don't know what to do with it - naich
http://naich.net/wordpress/?p=435

======
naich
I should stress that this is designed to be a way of getting people interested
in using it, rather than a definitive guide that is accurate in any way.

~~~
Abundnce10
This definitely got me interested in pull my Pi out of the box it's been
sitting in for months. Thanks!

